# FISHING IS DEFINITELY ON THE UPSWING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 4, 2018*

** * LAST-MINUTE OCTOBER AVAILABILITY * *​*





​
A few last minute cancellations have now provided us with some limited October availability. Simply email Murray at [email protected] or phone Murray at (512) 587-7019 to get your October fishing plans finalized.

*OCTOBER AVAILABILITY*
ARRIVE on Tue. 10/16 and FISH/DEPART on Wed. 10/17 - (2 guests only)
ARRIVE on Fri. 10/19 and FISH/DEPART on Sat. 10/20 - (up to 9 guests)
ARRIVE on Sun. 10/21 and FISH/DEPART on Mon. 10/22 - (up to 4 guests)
ARRIVE on Fri. 10/26 and FISH/DEPART on Sat. 10/27 - (up to 4 guests)

*LODGING & MEALS*
$225/person each night + $13 hotel tax

*FISHING* *(Live Bait NOT Included)
2 Anglers: Full-Day = $600 Half-Day = $575
3 Anglers: Full-Day = $675 Half-Day = $600
4 Anglers: Full-Day = $775 Half-Day = $700

*IN THE NEWS AT BAY FLATS LODGE​*





​
For most of the year here at Bay Flats Lodge, weâ€™ve been encouraging our guest to contribute to The Building Conservation Trust (BCT) and we are happily matching their donations. Some of our corporate guests have given large amounts, but for the most part itâ€™s been small donations from many different individuals. These small donations add up quickly, and to-date weâ€™ve given over $25,000.00 to help create, maintain and restore fishing habitat on the central Texas coast. In the near future we will be letting you know exactly what these funds are doing. Thanks to all of our generous guests for donating so much toward the improvement of this beautiful part of the coast we all love so much. Two of our corporate guests who have given so generously are pictured here with Septemberâ€™s check to the BCT - the Ferguson Corp. and Bendix are great customers, and we sincerely applaud them for their contributions.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**MONDAY - Oct 1st*
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - For the first-time ever, one of the Lodgeâ€™s largest and longtime repeat corporate customers sent an all-ladies group for a couple of days of fun fishing on the bay, and these ladies showed everyone else how itâ€™s supposed to be done! They really enjoyed themselves catching a little bit of everything it seemed, but the big reds that they boxed really topped the trip off with a positive note! A sincere â€œThank Youâ€ goes out to Capt. Todd Jones for allowing us to setup close to him and his party - Thanks Capt. Todd!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Some days are better than others, and then there are days like today - a day that stands out as a fishing memory that will not soon be forgotten. Lifelong friends, Aaron and Cullen (along with Cullenâ€™s dad Jack), were able to spend some rare time back together on the water. Cullen is a physician in a Chicago area hospital, and doesnâ€™t get much free time to spend with friends and family. After a slow trout bite and battling the wind following the morning thunderstorm, we sought refuge in search of a redfish or two. Epic has to be the only description for this incredible 3-1/2 hour non-stop bite. Cullen and Aaron caught so many redfish on live shrimp that they just started throwing artificials. They caught as many, and more solid fish, on a gold spoon and soft plastic. It was almost comical for a while. When a gentleman in his late 70â€™s, whoâ€™s fished for most of his life, tells you that itâ€™s the â€œbest day of catching heâ€™s ever hadâ€, you know itâ€™s been a good day! Great day with first-time guests at the lodge!

*TUESDAY - Oct 2nd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - A slow start and a fast ending today, as we filled the gap with plenty of trout and limits of redfish! It was exciting all the way around, and the guys decided to RELEASE all but a few of the reds. I thought that was a pretty cool gesture from these gents after spending two days on this type of trip - the â€œcatching a fish on every castâ€ type of trip!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Aaron Sr. was able to join the group today after feeling a little under the weather and sitting out on day one. Even though the bite didnâ€™t quite measure up to yesterdayâ€™s, I think watching Aaron Sr. catch the majority of the fish made the day even better for the rest of the guys. He had a Texas Slam for the day, adding a monster 22â€ flounder for good measure! Cullen continued his hot streak on the gold spoon, boxing the two largest reds at 25â€. It turned out to be another great day with lifelong friends, their fathers, and beautiful weather. Safe travels guys!

*WEDNESDAY - Oct 3rd*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - Yes sir, the fishing is definitely on the upswing. Todayâ€™s crew managed a three-man limit of trout, two limits of redfish, and then a couple nice sized black-drum to put the icing on the cake. Day #2 is tomorrow morning for a half-day trip, and weâ€™re hoping to do just as well, if not even better! As long as the weather continues to hold for us, we should continue to do well, and the water (and the bite) should only continue to improve all the time.

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Today was a good start to a two-day fishing adventure with my crew of three from McCoyâ€™s Building Supply. They managed to box lots of trout, lots of reds, and lots of black drum. It was quite a day, and we hope tomorrow will be just as good for them!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - There were lots of â€œfirstsâ€ today for my guys. Ron from West Virginia, and Matt from Pennsylvania were both new to the saltwater fishing experience. They adapted quickly and took to it like pros. They polished off their limits of trout, moved up to some solid pulls from black drum, and then peeled the drag a few times with some hefty redfish. Hopefully theyâ€™re â€œhookedâ€ on the experience, and will be back to visit again soon!






​
*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.






​
*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_I can't find one thing that was a negative! We deemed Capt. Perry Rankin as being the most interesting man in America - we loved him! The quality of food and service was 5-star perfection! Everything was wonderful, and I look forward to next year! - Trisha C. *10/4/18*

Loved the pancake option for breakfast! Both Capt. Jason Wagenfehr and Capt. Steve Boldt did an excellent job! - *Bill R. 10/3/18*

The staff at the lodge was exceptional! They understand organizational excellence, and were genuinely kind, considerate, and accommodating. Capt. Todd Jones is the man! He put us on the fish and we had a banner day! Additionally, our dads are getting on in years, and my dad has early dementia, but Capt. Todd was understanding, patient, and kind with our dads. I will definitely request him again - excellent! Dinner and service were first-class! Everyone was so accommodating, and the pork chop was to die for! The facility was perfect! It was comfortable, clean, and oversized. It was first-class all the way! It was just an exceptional experience from start to finish. Y'all know how to do service. Really a world-class trip, and at a very fair and reasonable price. I can't wait to get back - thank you! - *Aaron D. 10/3/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunny to partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High near 85F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 50 % Precip. / 0.13 in* 
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High near 85F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Monday 60 % Precip. / 0.013 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. High 84F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
A generally weak onshore flow is expected today through Friday. Increasing moisture today will lead to isolated showers or storms today. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible across the coastal waters Friday. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will continue through early next week. Onshore flow will increase to predominately moderate levels over the coastal waters Sunday. Stronger onshore flow and increasing seas may bring the need for Small Craft Advisories early next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Information is Power!*

Oct 4, 2018 by Trisha C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I can't find one thing that was a negative! We deemed Capt. Perry Rankin as being the most interesting man in America - we loved him! The quality of food and service was 5-star perfection! Everything was wonderful, and I look forward to next year! - Trisha C. 10/4/18

Oct 3, 2018 by Bill R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Loved the pancake option for breakfast! Both Capt. Jason Wagenfehr and Capt. Steve Boldt did an excellent job! - Bill R. 10/3/18

Oct 3, 2018 by Aaron D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff at the lodge was exceptional! They understand organizational excellence, and were genuinely kind, considerate, and accommodating. Capt. Todd Jones is the man! He put us on the fish and we had a banner day! Additionally, our dads are getting on in years, and my dad has early dementia, but Capt. Todd was understanding, patient, and kind with our dads. I will definitely request him again - excellent! Dinner and service were first-class! Everyone was so accommodating, and the pork chop was to die for! The facility was perfect! It was comfortable, clean, and oversized. It was first-class all the way! It was just an exceptional experience from start to finish. Y'all know how to do service. Really a world-class trip, and at a very fair and reasonable price. I can't wait to get back - thank you! - Aaron D. 10/3/18

Oct 3, 2018 by Sherry H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Loved the staff team - everyone was very friendly and professional. We had a great first experience with Capt. Kevin Matula. Great breakfast and dinner! - Sherry H. 10/3/18

Oct 3, 2018 by Dinah S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff was so welcoming, and everyone made us feel at home. Capt. Perry Rankin was exceptional! He was very kind, and he shared a lot of information about the fish we were catching and the surrounding areas. He was by far one of the best guides I have ever fished with! I'll come back in a heartbeat to fish with him! The food was phenomenal! From the bacon wrapped shrimp to the steak, the quail appetizers to the amazing pork chop - everything was superb! The entire team was exceptional, and you couldn't have done anything to make it better, as it was absolutely perfect. Thank you to the entire Bay Flats staff for a wonderful experience - I cannot wait to come back! - Dinah S. 10/3/18

Oct 2, 2018 by Jeremy V. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Would definitely refer Capt. Billy Freudensprung! Everything was great, and I canâ€™t wait to come back! - Jeremy V. 10/2/18

Oct 2, 2018 by Cullen K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Todd Jones was truly amazing! He put us on to the greatest fishing experience of my life! At one stretch of 3.5 hours, we each caught a red almost every cast - it was unreal! Basically, it was the saltwater experience my father and I have dreamed of. Capt. Todd was also personable, professional, and extremely hard working - we will always request him! - Cullen K. 10/2/18

Oct 2, 2018 by Wayne L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The Lodge staff was great as always! We had excellent cuisine, great cooks, and fine servers! The facility is "A+" in every aspect! - Wayne L. 10/2/18

Oct 1, 2018 by Wes B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time! The food was very good, and the service was top-notch! Capt. Cody Spencer worked his tail off to get us on the fish! - Wes B. 10/1/18

Oct 1, 2018 by Mark B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff is nice, and there's a lot of attention to detail! Capt. Todd Jones is awesome! I do these guided trips fairly often, and Capt. Todd is one of the best guides I have ever fished with. I do not base that on quantity of fish caught (although we did very well), but instead upon the overall experience that I have - Capt. Todd is an A+ person! Keep doing what you're doing! - Mark B. 10/1/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Video by Captain Chris Martin*






Splash! Drag! The fight was on. Well, after deliberating with several guides and getting a different answer from each one, I decided to go find my own fish. After two noneventful sets we witnessed large swirls tight to the shoreline. The redfish action was no-stop for almost 2 hours while experiencing immediate hook sets soon as the shrimp hit the water. My fishing partners today were Briley our granddaughter and Stacy our daughter. Deb and I really never had a chance to fish, we were too busy helping. Stacy came out on top with landing 15 reds while Briley landed 11. We kept enough for tonightâ€™s dinner and released the rest. I hope you enjoy the video as much as we did fishing.


----------

